# Culinary School ????



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

HELLO EVERYONE, HERE'S MY QUESTION THAT i HOPE SOME OF YOU EXPERIENCED CHEFS CAN HELP ME WITH.......I AM PLANNING ON GOING TO CULINARY SCHOOL IN THE FALL. IT;S ONLY A DIPLOMA PROGRAM, SIX MONTHS BUT IT'S VERY EXPENSIVE ($20,000+). MY GOAL IS TO BECOME A PERSONAL CHEF AND DO SMALL PARTY CATERING. DO I NEED TO GO TO SCHOOL AND SPEND ALL THIS MONEY TO LEARN THE TRADE? I'M VERY ANXIOUS AND WANT TO GET RIGHT IN THERE. ARE THERE ANY OTHER PROGRAMS C COULD DO RATHER THAN SPENDING ALL THIS MONEY? ANY ORGANIZATIONS THAT OFFER SIMILIAR TRAINING THAT WOULD ENABLE ME TO BECOME A PC? PLEASE HELP. I'VE HAD MY HEART SET ON THIS AND NOW I'M RE-THINKING AND CONTEMPLATING MY DECISION. I WOULD HAVE TO SACRIFICE ALOT TO GO TO SCHOOL FOR 6 MONTHS (FULL TIME JOB, INSURANCE ETC.). PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!

THANK YOU.
KONFUSED KARIN :crazy:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Karin,

First of all take off your Cap lock 

Do a search (top right of this page)
Type in "Culinary Schools" and you'll be suprized how many times this has been discussed.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Sounds to me like you're gearing up for FCI. It seems to me like some choose schools based on the name. But let me ask you this? If you're a personal chef working for YOU then do YOU care where you go? Are you not going to hire YOU based on where you went?


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the input and info. guys. I guess my main concern is this (call me crazy)....... I am NOT a chef right now. Yes, I know how to cook but not in a very broad or elabotrate way. My goal, like I mentioned, is to become a personal chef/caterer. No, the school of my choice wasn't actually FCI but rather ICE in Manhattan. After all is said and done, it will cost me $29,000 after my loan is paid off. Isn't this a bit steep for 6 months of education??? Can I get certified through the USPCA, APCA, and ACF and learn the same things that I would in school and get certified at the same time?? Does this compare at all to the education I would get at a culinary school? Thing is, I don't want to "shot" myself by not getting an education but can't I become a successful personal chef by taking classes and getting certified by these organizations without having to shell out $29,000? Maybe I just don't know how to go about all this and I'm just getting more and more frustrated!!! 

TKS,
Karin :crazy:


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

If you live in Jersey you can go to Atlantic Cape Community College for like 15k. They have a very well known program.


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks holydriver but I actually live in Northern NJ. I'm about 2.5 hours away from there so I think that's unfortunately out of the question. I work full time and I can't afford to quit my job and lose all my benefits to do something long term. The ICE thing was okay b/c I could go part time and possibly work part time but that's too costly for me as well. I think I'm pretty much out of luck! I don't know what to do....... 

Thank you for your response though, I appreciate it!

Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Northern NJ huh? I live in Bergen county and was considering the same venue. Personal Chef that is.

Ive decided, however, that my culinary skills need a bit more refining before I jump head first into the PC world. So I will be attending culinary school in NYC. I have 3 kids so I will have to wait a year or two before going. No biggie.

Many PCs will say that you do not need to go to culinary school and I agree its not for everyone. I choose to go. I think I will benefit from it. Plus I can learn all those great tricks to cutting down on waste and gaining a nice network of chefs and suppliers...etc. Plus....I could moonlight as a line cook at a nice restaurant in N Jersey in the slow times. 

BTW: Why don't you try Peter Kumps or whatever they are calling themselves these days? You can do one of their skills courses or just go to FCI and do one of their Techniques classes. I think the Technique class is 4900.... www.frenchculinary.com I think they offer financial aid. Plus they offer night/weekend courses. You should be able to fit them or Peter Kumps into your schedule.

For Personal Cheffing Id say you just need the fundamentals of cooking.


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello ShawtyCat, thanks for your reply. ICE, the school that I was planning to attend is actually formerly known as Peter Kumps school of cooking. It's very expensive and I feel as if I've somewhat got the "runaround". I also checked out FCI, I went for an interview etc. and toured the school as well. I actually preferred ICE over it. FCI is $28,000 and ICE is $20,000. Unfortunately I don't have that kind of cash so when all is said and done, my loan repayment would be ICE $29,000 and I have no idea what it would be for FCI. Plus, the weekend schedule and night schedules don't work for me as I work full time and can't manage it. I couldn't make it into the city by 5:45 every night so that option is out and I really didn't want to work full time and go to school on the weekends, that would be too much for me I think.

What school are you planning on attending?

I grew up in Wyckoff and live in Hawthorne now....how about you???

 Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Im either heading to FCI or New York Restaurant School. I cant go to the CIA since it is so far away and the rent for staying out there is horendous. Ill try for morning classes when my youngest (now 1 month) is in Pre school. I remember checking out daycare in manhattan when I worked in the city and the prices are like renting a house. 

Oh..yeah...Im originally from Queens and Im now living in Hasbrouck Heights...not that far from Hawthorne I believe.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

The difference in tuition between Kump's and FCI is because of the hours they are both 6 months and basically the same hours but if you look closely Kump's is 400 hours in school and 210 hours interns versus 600 for FCI. So there is a 200 or so hour difference in actual contact time plus I think they are both so expensive cause it is NYC and they have to pay for the big name Chef's they have on the staffs.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I agree with you on that holydiver! Too bad I can't find a good program anywhere CLOSE to me in New Jersey. Id go to the CIA but Ive got 3 kids that would have to relocate to a temporary apt if I tried.  Oh well....its what I put into any program I get into that decides what I take out of it. 

HD?? Does that mean you get more instructor...err.. in school contact at FCI??


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Well yeah it is like 600 hours versus 4 but you pay for the extra time but it calculates to about the same per credit hour financially. Kump's does not have an on site restaurant so that is why FCI isa longer program the last 200-300 hours are spent in the restaurant practicum.


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm officially going crazy now. I read your replies, thanks ShawtyCat and Holydriver, I appreciate all the input. I actually went to both schools, FCI and ICE. Yes, FCI is about $8,000 more expensive due to the additional hours but remember, at FCI during your final 200 hours of schooling you're working in their on campus restaurant. The only probelm I saw with this is that I'll be preparing the same meals for that 200 hours. If I go to school in the morning then all I'll prepare is lunch, I'll never experience perparing dinner. I thought that was kinda lame. Plus, FCI doesn't offer the weekend schedule, and their daytime program is longer than at ICE. Regardless, I still think that's alot of $$$ to be paying for 6 months of part time schooling. Am I worng for even putting a price tag on an education?

I went and bought Peterson's guide to Culinary schools yesterday. As i assumed, there's not much in NJ that's really creditworthy. I guess I'd only get out what I put into it but knowing myself, I think I'd put more into it if it were al better school with better faculty.

UH!!!

K:bounce:


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello K,

6 months for $20,000?!? You might just want to save that money and see if you can't just get a job in a kitchen willing to take you on. My very recent experience has shown me how willing chefs in very good kitchens are to take on beginners with ambition and interest. This way you learn on the job , make money, and don't pay tuition.

You might want to consider a real investment and find a school with a 2 year program that could give you more for the money.

Good luck,
Terrarich


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

i also looked at the restaurant school but i think they charge 37k....

The Art Institute of New York City (Restaurant School) - Tuition and Fees

and i havent had time to add up how much the CIA would cost

CIA - Tuition


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Again,

Okay, so it's not just me who think sht eprice is a bit steep, that's comforting. I think that it's a pretty general tuition fee. All the schools have similiar pricing for their programs.

ShawtyCat....a good book to grab is the Peterson's Culinary School guide that I mentioned earlier. It names the schools across the country as well as their tuition costs, student/teacher ratio's, number of enrollees, number of professional instructors as well as certified instructors. etc. It's actually quite helpful.

Good luck to you guys with picking a program. I'm still searching for one that'll fit my budget/needs!

 K


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well ....its not going to help me much since I have 3 kids (one a newborn) and Im going to be limited to NYC. 

I can understand going for the 4,900 Techniques at FCI...but my hubby says I should go for the whole package ....the 9 months for 26k. Ah heck! Should I even be thinking about this now? Ive got a 2 year wait till my baby is in Pre school.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Guys Peterson's guide is online at www.culinaryschools.com and chsck out Shawguideswhich isa much better site at www.shawguides.com look for the carrer schools link. And yes you are right comparable to other schools FCI and Kumps are much more expensive but you are being charged for the N.Y.C. experience and the connections. As for CIA it is up in the 40k plus range if you were not stuck to N.J. your options would be much more wide open like The Restaurant School in Philadelphia is only like 20k and is a very respected school I have worked with a couple of grads from there. But that said FCI and KUmps are very well respected schools who have produced James Beard winners and Food and Wine best new chefs so take the price with a grain of salt. I do not have a degree myself but grew up in the biz I have looked at going to FCI or Kumps my self I just think there are some holes in the programs like not enough pastry work and not really much management stuff which is what I want but they are still really good schools.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Karin,

I know that Bergen Community College in Paramus offers a Culinary Arts Certificate and a degree in Hotel/Restauran/Hospitality.... 201-447-7192. Jodi

Edit: I found the info I was looking for. Can you take a look at this?

Bergen Community College - Culinary Arts Program Brochure Online


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Jodi,

I had checked out BCC last year actually and was not impressed. I sat in on one of the classes, I think it was Intro. to Baking. The professor (who happens to be the dean of the culinary program) was teaching and I got a very negative vibe from him. There were people in the class that had no idea what the heck they were doing and he was pretty much just standing there dictating. Don't get me worng, he wasn't rude but he just didn't seem very helpful or interested in what the students who neede help were doing. Maybe I hit it on the wrong day, as this is the only class I sat in on. Check it out if you're interested and let me know. The only other thing that I didn't like was that the program was too long for me to attend (AS degree or BS degree), it would take me 2-3 years to complete part-time. The scheduled classes coincided with my work schedule and it wasn't very felxible. I was really looking for a certificate/diploma program. Hey, this is just my opinion, don't let me discourage you or anyone else.  

I'm actually checking into "The New School of Culinary Arts" right now. Looks like this one might be just what I need right now.

And BTW.....I never said congratulations on your new little boy! Good for you!!!

Future :chef: Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

There is a certificate program.

Here is the list:

1. AAS Degree in Hotel/Restaurant/Hospitality (Hospitality Management) 2 yrs 64 credits

2. Certificate in Culinary Arts (1 yr) 35 credits

3. Certificate in Hospitality Management (1yr) 36 credits

4. Certificate of Achievement in Professional Cooking (1 yr) This is just the basics only. Just 18 credits.

Looks okay to me so far but then I haven't taken a trip over there yet. You think the professor got bored by the lack of participation and passion from his students??  If I go here Im planning on putting in 110% and I plan to pick my instructors brain. In NYC community colleges are called Party Schools because the students (some of them) have no motivation much less interest in actually studying. Im gonna check it out in September.


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Jodi,

I'm wondering if all these certificate programs are new. As of last year, when I spoke to the dean and check into the course and program the only thing offered to me was a degree program that I had mentioned.

As for the instructor not getting feedback from the students, it didn't seem that way. I being the bigmouth, inquisitive type, made alot of noise but then again, I was a visitor. Like I said, maybe it was just a bad day to go for a sit-in. I tend to ask too many questions sometimes so I try to bite my tongue once in a while.

Now that you've mentioned the certificate programs maybe I'll check those out as well. Hey, it's worth a shot I guess. Good luck to you. let me know how it goes if it goes.....

Karin


----------



## chef on the go (Aug 23, 2002)

If you just want to be a Personal Chef (I've been one for almost 2 years now) my best advice would be to just take some classes at a community college. I wouldn't even join the USPCA because they are ridiculously over priced, and the only great thing you get from them is a decent discussion forum to ask questions.....which you can also get from here and Chef2Chef for free. Remember that as a personal chef, you are mainly cooking for families. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just nutritious.

Just hang out and be astute and ask tons of questions, and you'll learn everything you need to know. The hardest thing about being a personal chef is getting the word of mouth thing going. It's a real pain in the neck to market that type of service since it is so new.

I'd be happy to help you with any questions you may have about getting started up


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Chef On The Go,

Thanks for the tips. Actually I think I'm going to attend the New School in Manhattan for 5 weeks in January, just to get some education in there. I have a contact here of a friend's friend who has his own catering thing so I plan on speaking with him about helping him out nights and weekends just to get my feet wet. Thanks for the helpful info. The USPCA is quite costly but I figured it would help me with the business aspects of things, as well as pricing, recipes, menu creation etc. but I think I can do that stuff with a little help from people in the industry who won't charge me $2,000 for a weeks worth of b.s. I'm sure I'll be writing to you soon for some helpful hints!!

Thanks again!

Karin


----------



## chef on the go (Aug 23, 2002)

No problem....I can even suggest a few books that will help you set up teh biz aspect.

I actually went to culinary school, and got my degree....and found that it wasn't really necessary for being a PC.

Also, I'd be very suspicious of any organization that asks for money before answering any questions.(There are several out there, including the one mentioned in my last post.

Knowledge is free if you know where to look, and you pester the **** out of people with questions.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

hello again Chef On The Go...thanks again for the reply. Let me just explain to you my dilemma and my plans. I am not a chef and have had no culinary training in my life. I'm an aspiring chef and wish to become a PC because that's the aspect of the Culinary industry that interests me most. I cok as a hobby but need to be educated more about cooking in general. That's why I was planning on going to school. I'm not in a position right now to go out and become a PC because I don't know enough about cooking, food, spices, recipes, baking, preserving, etc. This is why I'm going to take some classes to just gain some general knowledge. I don't know what meals will freeze well, what ingredients go with what etc. I'm basically just a novice. Any info. you could give me would definitely help. Thanks.

K :crazy:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If this has already been mentioned, forgive me, but:

apparently ACF or IACP is now considering certifying Personal Chefs. I think that's great. There are many aspects of PCing that need to be formalized -- look at Catering and Inside Scoop boards for in-depth discussions of personal cheffing.

To summarize much of the info: being a success as a personal chef has less to do with your cooking abilities, but much more to do with your marketing and business planning/accounting capabilities.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm a big fan of I.C.E, for a variety of reasons  I am curious as to who gave you the run around?

I.C.E. offers a series of classes called Techniques of Fine Cooking. There are 3 levels and each is 5 sessions of 5 hours each. They are part of their recreational programs but actually mirror the first modules of the career program. you will learn the basics of classic french cooking. The run about $600 for each level and if you decide to enter the career program you can apply the money spent on the Techniques classes.


----------



## rajeshshetty80 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi friends...
i am rajesh shetty a 28 year old from india. i was not able to complete my final year of graduation and opted to join my fathers restaurant bussiness in india.After gaining 5 years of experience i decided to study culinary arts to enhance my knowledge. i joined a culinary school in india which offered a joint chef diploma in joint collaboration with a college in canada.i had completed my first semester in india and was suppose to complete the rest in canada But unfortunatly my visa was refused thrice.Now i would like to join a college in New Zealand or U.K . I would be really thankfull to you people,if you help me out in finding the best institute/schools in New Zealand and U.K .

with regards
rajesh shetty


----------



## patriciasmith (May 27, 2010)

Boarding schools offering Culinary Arts Club as an extracurricular activity are located below - click on a school to view its profile and student reviews.

Cranbrook Schools

_"We believe that in today's competitive environment, preparation for college should be comprehensive and challenging. Cranbrook offers a uniquely comprehensive college-preparatory education. Here is the superb teaching and learning environment that cherishes and challenges the individual, that encourages creative, critical and independent thinking, and that offers the broadest possible range of study, artistic and athletic options..."_

Or look for top boarding schools in the U.S.

The Top Boarding Schools in the USA 

_There are several reputable boarding schools on the east coast, in the west and throughout the USA. Whether you're looking for a rigorous academic preparatory program, a military program to prepare students for active duty in the armed forces, a therapeutic boarding school to help troubled teens adapt to positive living, or an intensive arts or sports based program, there are a lot of options. Learn about the top boarding schools in the USA by comparing the finer points of the best of the best._


----------

